# SOOW cable trough finished wall with staples.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO, it isn't compliant according to art. 400.8. Do I think this is a major issue- no not really but I don't think it follows the NEC.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

*400.8 Uses Not Permitted.* Unless specifically permitted in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the following:
(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure
(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings,
suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors
(3) Where run through doorways, windows, or similar
openings
(4) Where attached to building surfaces
Exception to (4): Flexible cord and cable shall be permitted
to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with the
provisions of 368.56(B)
(5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located
above suspended or dropped ceilings
(6) Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted in this Code
(7) Where subject to physical damage


Pete


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I hesitated to toss in my answer to this question based on the fact that the op said it was for an alarm for the sump. What type alarm, what type voltage, and what chapter of the code book is this install going to fall under. That cable might end up being a compliant deal if the first 3 chapters of the NEC do not apply to it. If it was running power to a receptacle outlet or light then I had a ready answer to the question.


----------



## DavidSattero (Jul 8, 2014)

The cable does not carry any power. It simply closes or opens a relay circuit on the alarm. No current runs through it. The issue I see is purely physical. I understand why the installer had used it but I would've used MC cable instead. I would've ran the MC cable from the junction box next to the sewage pit through the stud walls and floor and through the walls on the second floor then out of the wall fastened to the drywall and to the alarm in the exposed wiring situation.
The alarm is a Zoeller A-Pak found here: http://www.zoellerpumps.com/en-na/product/25-a-pak-alarm-systems#technical-data




macmikeman said:


> I hesitated to toss in my answer to this question based on the fact that the op said it was for an alarm for the sump. What type alarm, what type voltage, and what chapter of the code book is this install going to fall under. That cable might end up being a compliant deal if the first 3 chapters of the NEC do not apply to it. If it was running power to a receptacle outlet or light then I had a ready answer to the question.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to agree with Dennis, not code, won't burn the house down.


----------



## Cgo2122 (11 mo ago)

macmikeman said:


> I hesitated to toss in my answer to this question based on the fact that the op said it was for an alarm for the sump. What type alarm, what type voltage, and what chapter of the code book is this install going to fall under. That cable might end up being a compliant deal if the first 3 chapters of the NEC do not apply to it. If it was running power to a receptacle outlet or light then I had a ready answer to the question.


what if that cable were used for the inside portion of a hot tub 240v hookup?


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

DavidSattero said:


> The cable does not carry any power. It simply closes or opens a relay circuit on the alarm. No current runs through it. The issue I see is purely physical. I understand why the installer had used it but I would've used MC cable instead. I would've ran the MC cable from the junction box next to the sewage pit through the stud walls and floor and through the walls on the second floor then out of the wall fastened to the drywall and to the alarm in the exposed wiring situation.
> The alarm is a Zoeller A-Pak found here: Zoeller Pump Company | APak® Alarm Systems


Given a backup voltage of 3 volts I would call this low voltage control wiring. That said I don't think that saves you from the prohibition against using "cord" in place of "cable." I'm even willing to bet that the SOOW cost more than an appropriate gauge of control cable would have. But the issue is if there is an exception in the low voltage portions of the code that allows the use of Cord as permanently installed wiring for this use. I don't remember anything like that. 

Tom Horne


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cgo2122 said:


> what if that cable were used for the inside portion of a hot tub 240v hookup?


You're kicking up an eight year old thread and from the sounds of your other post that got closed...this one doesn't pertain to your situation. Whether you like it or not you did it to yourself by not taking out a permit, had you played by the rules you wouldn't have gotten a crappy install by a hack. Permit process is there for a reason, when your house burns down just tell your insurance company you didn't have time for a permit, I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Cgo2122 said:


> what if that cable were used for the inside portion of a hot tub 240v hookup?


What if you kicked up an 8 year old thread?

I've closed this thread. Please go to DIYChatroom.com


----------

